# New ETL, wondering how my review will work?



## 4FLSL (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey guys, sorry if there was a thread relevant to this. I couldn't find one.

So after a few years with Target I got signed off last week for ETL! We discussed pay and I was happy with what I was offered.

I was wondering how this will affect my annual review? Will it be overridden? I'll have my ETL pay prior to reviews being released.

When I first became a TL around annual review time, I was given the same percentage on top of my TL pay, but since ETL pay is such a major change I'm not sure if the review will even have an effect this time around. My ETL HR also wasn't 100% sure on this topic...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 15, 2020)

From another thread:

You are looking at about 50-55K starting wage. You get a yearly annual metric increase in March that is anywhere between 1-4% on average. Your bonus is also about 1-4% of your yearly salary.

Now, that is not where our raises come from at all. I couldn't care less about the yearly review because it is hardly worth mentioning (its just nice it stacks with the other increase we have available). What got added is that a few times a year your STL and DTL can submit you for a pay increase off cycle from your yearly review, and these are worth WAY more than your review. There is no actual limit to the amount of these you can receive and your STL can continue to submit you depending on your performance.

These range from 5-15% increases on average. It depends on your results and your pay in comparison to your peers in general. For example, you might take over ETL-HR at a store as your second position and 6 months in you are killing it. Your STL and DTL can pull your pay compared to the other ETL-HRs in the district and they see that they are all paid much more than you (common since most older ETLs do that role). They submit you for a pay increase since you are performing as well or better than most of them.

This is how you make money at Target though. That 55 can become 65 pretty quickly, and then 6 months later you could go up to 75. Its completely up to you and your performance.
Thanks
Rock lobster


----------

